# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Mods: Smashball désormais distribué via Steam

## ShinSH

Voir une sortie de mod le matin, juste avant de partir au travail, ça a des avantages, et des inconvénients. L'avantage, c'est que j'ai toute la journée pour imaginer des conneries et des jeux de mots pour la news que je rédigerai le soir. L'inconvénient, c'est que tous les sites s'intéressant un peu aux mods en ont déjà parlé. De plus, manquant d'inspiration, je n'ai trouvé que des jeux de mots pourris, tel Smashb0b0l... Pour la peine, pas de blagues dans cette news. Y compris sur Gringo.
 La version 0.9.3 de ce mod inspiré de Speedball vient de sortir, avec une distribution via Steam. Pour ceux qui n'ont jamais entendu parler de ce mod, deux équipes sont opposés dans des maps symétriques. Une balle apparait au milieu de la carte, vous devez la ramasser, et la lancer dans le but adverse. Pour vous aider, vous disposez de différentes attaques (armes, charge en sprint) pour vous débarrasser de concurrents un peu trop collants. Vous pouvez également utiliser un grappin extrêmement utile pour atteindre des endroits difficiles d'accès. Bien que brouillonne et un poil bourrin, la précédente version n'était pas trop mal. Seule son instabilité chronique l'empêchait d'avoir un flot de joueurs continu.
 Les modifications apportée par cette mise à jour sont nombreuses. Comptez sur des nouveaux modèles 3D, des nouveaux environnements (Smashdome et Factory) avec des spectateurs, et surtout des bots gardiens de but, résolvant les problèmes d'attractivité de ce rôle. En revanche, pas un seul mot sur le fix des crashes de la version précédente. Espérons que ces soucis soient de l'histoire ancienne.
La distribution via Steam devrait ramener des joueurs, tout du moins pour ce Week End. Si vous souhaitez tester Smashball sur des serveurs pleins, c'est maintenant, car l'expérience des distributions de mods via Steam aura prouvé que si les joueurs n'accrochent pas, les serveurs se vident en moins d'un mois. Comme Gringo. Oups.

Voir la news (4 images, 1 vidéo )

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Wo pinaise , ca a bien changé depuis , j'espere que ce sera un peu plus accessible , c'est un jeu a PGM.
A propos , si vous vous battez contre Boom Threee , faites vos prieres  :tired:

----------


## El Gringo

Ptain il avait l'air cool ce mod mais y'avait personne quand je voulais y jouer, ça devrait aller mieux maintenant...  :tired:

----------


## ShinSH

C'est simple, les serveurs sont pleins, et on a du mal à trouver une place sur un serveur avec un ping correct. Au niveau de l'accessibilité, bah... Après une nouvelle session de test... C'est super dur à tous les postes.

----------


## DarkHope

Faudra que je le test, ça a l'air fun.

----------


## KikujiroTM

Naveu  :Bave:

----------


## Nemesis666

J'ai try : Jeu de Merde.

----------


## ShinSH

C'est à dire?

----------


## le faucheur

> J'ai try : Jeu de Merde.


Go pve la chialeuse !

----------


## schupin

Rho bah je viens de tester moi aussi ...

Comment dire l'idée est bonne, le tutoriel est sympa et on imagine les trucs de fou qu'on peut faire, mais une fois dans une vrai partie avec des vrais joueurs : J'ai rien compris et j'ai faillit vomir mon diner  ::O: 

Ca va très très très (aller, un dernier pour la route : très) vite. Perso j'ai pas vu la balle de toute la partie (ouais, j'avoue j'en ai fait qu'une  ::siffle:: ). Ca court dans tous les sens, ça tire (avec le gun hein, la balle je vous ai dit que je l'avais pas vue  ::P: ), ça essaye de se rentrer dedans ...

Mais au final ça a quand même l'air bien fun ! Faudrait peu être le tenter entre gens civilisés pour mieux appréhender la chose. Parce que là, j'avais l'impression d'être une ballerine au milieu d'un tas de rugbyman en plein match)

----------


## DarkHope

J'ai essayé, c'était assez spécial. 
Comme déjà dit, c'est super speed. Les joueurs ont une sorte de boost qu'ils peuvent activer par accoup, ainsi qu'un grappin. Du coup on peut se la tenter Spiderman mais c'est tendu comme une culotte de chasteté. 
Après j'ai pas beaucoup vu la balle non plus :/. J'étais fullback et je défendais un peu, mais j'arrivais même pas à toucher les ennemis ^^'.

A voir ce que ça donne entre canards...

----------

